# Your comments please..



## Oak-flat Hunter (Sep 12, 2012)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444270404577607242416148280.html  aaa.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 12, 2012)

Good article.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 12, 2012)

The comment section is way better than the article.
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs=comments


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 12, 2012)

bullethead said:


> The comment section is way better than the article.
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs=comments




"..conformity and non-thought..."


----------



## Four (Sep 12, 2012)

I think even most believers here will admit that religion isn't good for rational thought.

I've heard it argued many times that religion has ruined spirituality.


----------

